# Jag Mansion in Lancashire different Pics



## theone666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Following on from Fiverdogos report, a few more images of the place. Call it Jag mansion or H mansion,all but one of the fire places have been ripped out, the lead cut out of the winow sashes. It was once a beautiful place, but now its beauty has evolved for the togs. Tired to put up some images that may not of been seen before!







 Celler door




Wine racks in the celler

PICTURE DELETED.
































The staffs staircase 




window in a room in the loft


----------



## sonyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Got some nice shots there.....great place!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 6, 2012)

ace shots mate, its a great splore something for everyone here


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 6, 2012)

Some good stuff there - have a gold star


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 6, 2012)

Tis a great little place this one. Doesn't look like much has changed since I was there.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Defo some different angles there, and some bit's I've not seen before.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 6, 2012)

very nice...good to see a bit dirrerent shots


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 6, 2012)

I love this place, the features in the hallway and the stairs are fantastic, hopefully one day soon it will be salvaged and restored before it gets beyond repair.Great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful building but looks like its on its last legs!great photos.


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 7, 2012)

A real shame to see such a beautiful house go to waste.


----------



## Hazypoo (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you fantastic plaster work ...beautiful


----------



## corollaboyzz (Aug 8, 2012)

What a waste of an amaising house, you have to ask.....WHY?


----------



## theone666 (Sep 10, 2012)

On the 8th image, the wall on the left has collapsed now into the woodened panel room. If you have been you will know what I mean.


----------



## 3domfighter (Sep 10, 2012)

Its a shame the building only closed to the public as its use in summer 2009, I just can't see this building coming back to life again


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 15, 2012)

I see one of the pictures has been deleted.

Can I ask why this site is so "sensitive", and no I am not after any hints of where it is.
I am just curious as to why!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 15, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I see one of the pictures has been deleted.
> 
> Can I ask why this site is so "sensitive", and no I am not after any hints of where it is.
> I am just curious as to why!



Just because what the building may or may not have somewhere on the property...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks.
I understand now.

(A bit slow there, sorry).


----------

